# Ivermectin



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm just wondering is it safe for me to put ivermectin 0.1 on my new bird, (ive named her Wilma) if there are no signs of mites , I just want to be extra safe before I introduce her to my other 3. I don't want to harm her in anyway though. It's just really as an extra caution 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Emma if it is the same as the 0.1 here in Australia that is the water based Ivermectin which here is actually oral sheep drench, it is what we use for mites for birds. It should be fine. For a budgie you only need one drop to the back of the neck parting the feathers so that it goes on the skin. Ivermectin not only kills mites but it will also worm birds for the most common types of worms.


----------



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

That's good to know, thank you. I might just do all 4 of them then. Is this the one I should buy. Thank you

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Emma,
That brand is fine to use on your budgies.*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

That one is fine Emma as Deb said. The company that distributes Ivermectin over here refuses to put it out in a small container for birds due to some government regulations so we can have difficulty getting it in small containers.


----------

